# roller Questions



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

I am thinking about maybe getting some rollers but I know very little about them actually that may even be an over statement. If I got some can I let them out to fly or do I breed out of them and fly the youngsters? Also can you build a kit box and transport it around and fly them anywhere? How do you get good rollers or where would I get some?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Sure, you can safely fly your adult breeders as long as you keep them up for a couple of weeks. And many people do fly them successfully out of portable kit boxes, just train them to trap at your command real well and only fly in good weather and in open areas. As for getting bird, if you aren't going to compete, I would recommend just finding someone local, that way you kill the shipping costs and youll find better prices, otherwise, there are alot of good breeders online that ship birds.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Armanitvrs said:


> Sure, you can safely fly your adult breeders as long as you keep them up for a couple of weeks. And many people do fly them successfully out of portable kit boxes, just train them to trap at your command real well and only fly in good weather and in open areas. As for getting bird, if you aren't going to compete, I would recommend just finding someone local, that way you kill the shipping costs and youll find better prices, otherwise, there are alot of good breeders online that ship birds.


thank you!!! cant believe I only had one reply but you answered my questions so its all good


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

my advice is get ahold of yr local roller club or go to the NBRC and get the names of lofts in yr area and start there .go see as many birds fly as ya can and then decide what bloodlines ya would like and its always better to buy local and then ya got a mentor to help ya along right


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*pm*

I just sent you a pm I also live in Michigan


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Scott has good birds


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hi Tipllers rule*

Hi Tipllers rule how are your birds doing I hope well and thank you for the compliment on my birds hope to talk to ya soon


----------

